# Side effects on worming



## DawnandGeoff (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi there. After a bit of advice so know I've come to the right place. Even though Millie hasn't got worms, when we were at vets we asked and he gave us a worming tablet. We only had to give her half and then another half in 3 months. Have checked her poo poo and no white worms etc. Anyway that was on Thursday teatime. On Friday night she was sick, she has never been sick in 7 months. Then on Sunday morning I thought she had been sick again but my husband looked and said he thought it was runny poo. She doesn't quite seem herself, a little bit quiet for Millie as she is normally a live wire. When we took her to the vet on the Thursday it was only for a check up as she is being spayed in a couple of weeks and she got a clean bill of health. Could it be a side effect from the tablet maybe!!


----------



## animalia (Feb 2, 2009)

Usually there can be affects of a worming tablet for up to a week. Be it vomiting, diarrhea or lethargy. If the diarrhea or vomiting persists for more than 48hrs I would suggest speaking to your vets. If you are really worried I would suggest ringing your vets as well. But generally, the above for a day or two can be common. It's just the drug doing it's work. Sometimes cats/dogs will vomit up worms! Which can be most unpleasant as well as have them come out the other end. It's the bodies way of disposing of the parasites.


----------

